# cherry wine sour ale



## Grod (Sep 24, 2016)

im looking to make a 3 gallon experimental sour cherry wine.Some sort of weird abusive pseudo kriek. I understand this does not sound appealing to many, even more of a reason to share your thoughts with me. 

1 gallon lacto stater 3-5 days at 100F+ I was planing on DME unless someone knows something better to get the most phunk out of lacto.I do have a gigayeast fast acting lacto in the fridge but i might jus use yogurt juice.
1 gallon pure cherry juice 3/4 tart and 1/4 sweet( equivalent to 10.5 lbs of fruit &or 15.5 oz sugar) fermented with Sherry Yeast/ maybe cider yeast.Maybe just mix with the ale 
1 gallon marris otter(3lb)mash ale yeast because i have it but would consider buying a small amount of grain to make a tradition lambic mash (30-40% raw wheat with the remainder being either 2-row or a combination of 2- and 6-row barley)
probably aim to mash at the higher end of the spectrum

-Do i ferment the cherry juice with something if so should i add that alive or to the boil?
I am leaning on making a quick cherry wine with 1 teaspoon yeast nutrient 2 teaspoons acid blend pectin enzyme
6 months is optimal but im thinking maybe a 1-3 weeks Montrachet Yeast 
to balance the cherry wine it needs added sugar and tanins so thats where the ale mash will come into play.

same deal with the lacto should i let it ride (maybe hop it to remission) or just add it to the boil.
Even if this is terrible i can just throw some oak in and keep it around untill i eventually blend it with something. 



Anyway please share what you would do different or why you like/dont like the idea.


----------



## 701kevin (Mar 19, 2017)

Did you end up making this? So very interesting. I would have said to oak it either way. This has definite possibilities.


----------

